# Milky Way reflection



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2020)

I’m putting this in the Just for Fun because I was just having some fun messing around with this photo by cropping out the lighthouse and adding a reflections.  What do you think?  




Milky Way dreamscape by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 10, 2020)

It's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 10, 2020)

If you rotate it to the left it looks like a dark figure on the path to eternity.......or just a smudge. 

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2020)

It looks like a beautiful, almost tonalist kind of painting.   I think it's just wonderful, wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## otherprof (Mar 11, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I’m putting this in the Just for Fun because I was just having some fun messing around with this photo by cropping out the lighthouse and adding a reflections.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just messing around and creating a beautiful image!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 11, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> It's pretty cool looking.



Thanks!  Now to find a spot where I can get some real reflections...



Jeff G said:


> If you rotate it to the left it looks like a dark figure on the path to eternity.......or just a smudge.
> 
> Looks pretty cool.



I see that!  Like a skinny Darth Vader lol.  



terri said:


> It looks like a beautiful, almost tonalist kind of painting.   I think it's just wonderful, wouldn't change a thing!



Thanks!  I wish it were not a crop but it is and pretty noisy or I would or print it.  Maybe a small one for my desk.  



otherprof said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I’m putting this in the Just for Fun because I was just having some fun messing around with this photo by cropping out the lighthouse and adding a reflections.  What do you think?
> ...



Thanks you’re very kind.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn’t taken as a “real” image.  I know there’s a lot of controversy about photos as documentation vs digital art.  Not trying to fool or mislead anyone.  My personal photography style is not always based in reality!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love the reflection but I miss the lighthouse...I think it deserves to be reflected as well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 11, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> I love the reflection but I miss the lighthouse...I think it deserves to be reflected as well.



I tried that but it didn’t look very good. I may give it another go, especially with our current plans to stick close to home due to c19.  I’ll be re-editing shots from years ago.  You all may get sick of pics of my backyard and our 2 dogs.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the reflections.  I was going to suggest to lighten up the land mass, but going on Flickr it looks brighter than the embed version.  Looks great on Flickr.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 12, 2020)

Lovely shot......


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> My personal photography style is not always based in reality!


Reality is overrated.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

very unique .. and that makes it very special


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 22, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> I love the reflection but I miss the lighthouse...I think it deserves to be reflected as well.



cabin fever post processing not quite old stuff


----------

